# How many GB & bolivian rams can I put in my tank



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok my tank info is in my sig. I will be upping the congo tetras to about 8 and the rummys to about 10. I want to mix GB Rams with Bolivian Rams in my 75g tank. How many could I safely put in? Will these 2 rams mix? I wanted atleast 2 of each but if I could put more of these together I would like to. Any info or feed back is appreciated. And check out my build so far link also in my sig.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

u could do a pair of ram and a pair of Bolivian Rams... But to get a pair u need to find one or get 6 and let them pair up....


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thing with that is that one of the places that I can get them only will take them back and wont pay or refund me any money. I need to find another place in south jersey that sells them. The place just got a bunch of babies in so there only like $6 piece but im not trying to spend $60 to return $28 worth back and not get anything in return


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

Chillwill007 said:


> Thing with that is that one of the places that I can get them only will take them back and wont pay or refund me any money. I need to find another place in south jersey that sells them. The place just got a bunch of babies in so there only like $6 piece but im not trying to spend $60 to return $28 worth back and not get anything in return


ok so just do 6 of the 1 type of ram... And is your water soft?


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

I belive so I have a 1 1/2" layer of oeat moss as part of my substrate. I havent really been testing my water.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

Chillwill007 said:


> I belive so I have a 1 1/2" layer of oeat moss as part of my substrate. I havent really been testing my water.


ok cause German blue ram need a ph of 6.5 and aren't the easiest to keep but bolivian rams are easy to keep and breed..


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

I see guys you got snails in fish tanks. Are snails do some benefits in aquariums or just you like them. I don't get it, to me they are ugly,but if they are benefits adding them i will add some in my.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

sion342 said:


> I see guys you got snails in fish tanks. Are snails do some benefits in aquariums or just you like them. I don't get it, to me they are ugly,but if they are benefits adding them i will add some in my.


how is this about the Q... Off topic...


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

The question is not off topic. Just wanna know why you guys has snails in aquariums for. Cause I don't know nothing about. Sorry if you got offended wasn't my intention. Sorry .


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

sion342 said:


> The question is not off topic. Just wanna know why you guys has snails in aquariums for. Cause I don't know nothing about. Sorry if you got offended wasn't my intention. Sorry .


It ok just pm him if u want to ask him... :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

so do you think I would be ok doing 3 of each & possably getting a pair or should I just get 2 & 2 n hope for the best? Will they fight with each other or do u think they will b fine?


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

Chillwill007 said:


> so do you think I would be ok doing 3 of each & possably getting a pair or should I just get 2 & 2 n hope for the best? Will they fight with each other or do u think they will b fine?


well i would just try the bolivian rams if u want them to raise the babies... GB rams it some time take them about 4 or so try to get it right...  I had a pair of GB rams and the male kill the female... Idk why...


----------

